# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Malac's 95% Ld Tech

## Malac Reborn

Soon i will make a tutorial to give a person upto 3 lds a night (will be relatively long). The plus is that itll start working in 1-3 days 95% reassured and tested. I like to think of it as a breakthrough to lding so easy and very effective. I will also tell a simple secret to LD at will meaning morning and afternoon(takes relatively 5 min to do without 90% effort on your part&#33 :wink2: . NO LIES OR CATCHES OR STUPID STUFF YOU ALREADY KNOW, NO COPYING FORM OTHERS (ITS ALL MINE) and i NEVER make useless if much tutorials EVER&#33; Sounds to good to be true? If so, thats Exactly what i want you to fell because its true and coming soon

----------


## hyper0105

Can&#39;t you just post the jist of it here? And then make a more in depth tutorial afterwards

----------


## Malac Reborn

No because im in highschool(17 yrs old) and its a hella of a long tutorial. Ive been esearching and testing for months for this to happen so everyone can easily have an ld. Dont underestimate me because of my age btw (im smart and know what im doing  :smiley: )

----------


## Never

Hyper that avatar is the funniest damn thing I have ever seen.

----------


## eppy

can&#39;t wait to read it, you should post it soon or tell us when you think your going to post it

oh, and have you tested it on other people besides yourself?just curious

----------


## hyper0105

> Hyper that avatar is the funniest damn thing I have ever seen.[/b]



If you think that&#39;s funny, Look at the full pic

----------


## Never

::laughtillhurts::

----------


## PenguinLord13

I&#39;d like to see it when it&#39;s ready, though it would have been nice to have at least given the jist of it now just becasue your post felt more like an advertisement than anything else. It is really better if you just wait until you have it to post as though I know you weren&#39;t trying to, and probably have a pretty good technique, you did come across as a bit spammy. I also would like to know if you&#39;ve tested it on others, because that helps credibility. Also, how long does this technique take? I don&#39;t have time to lose 40 minutes of my night for a WILDlike technique.

----------


## Goldney

I gotta agree, that picture is one of the funniest I have ever seen. Also, what&#39;s with the holding back, it&#39;s like your teasing us...

----------


## Developer

> Sounds to good to be true? If so, thats Exactly what i want you to fell because its true and coming soon
> [/b]



So, you want to tease us? That&#39;s not the best way to make a good impression..   ::|:

----------


## frekinrican5

> So, you want to tease us? That&#39;s not the best way to make a good impression..  
> [/b]




exaclty lol and I know ive got a low post count but dont feel like posting as much as im suppsoed to but i joined a couple of months ago so   ::roll::   ::evil::

----------


## Marvo

It sounds cool. Can&#39;t wait to see other peeps responses  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I just hope this is true, and your not just some natural who thinks it will work as good for everyone else as you, if the method is a true break through I&#39;m not suprised if other members think you came acrossed a bit spammy, I&#39;m trying to pave the way to lucid dreaming as well, for others, and I&#39;m sure I will come acrossed in a similer manner if I find a break through, whatever you do please don&#39;t change your mind about posting it  :smiley: 

Afternoon&#39;s you say, then it probably involves wild of some kind, I cannot imagen what you have in store for us if it is a break through.

Are you still testing or are you drafting for the tutorial?

Is it the fild technique about ropes in another post of yours you said works very well?

----------


## frekinrican5

cant w8 as well even though i have to give more energy into gettign lucid i just stopped but sure i can master FILD... i just need to practice then move unto other methods also as the guy above me said are u tetsting it or are u writing the tut. and have it rdy or ur just thinking aboult it and trying to find a way???? plz answer

----------


## naikou

lol. If I had to make a bet on this topic, I&#39;d lean towards the side of BS. I&#39;d love to be wrong though... 

However, whatever happens, this topic is worth it for that pwnage walrus(?) picture.

----------


## laconix

I have a question, thats really quite offtopic, but i&#39;ll ask it here anyway.
How come, with many many people i&#39;ve talked to, they remember having large amounts of lucid dreams when they were a kid? But struggle to have one now. This includes me so, if anyone knows.

Anyway, if this works, is posted within the week, and is presented in a nice way. I think it may be a breakthrough. But because it would be almost impossible to do all three, most likely the first one ( :smiley: ), i doubt this will work.

----------


## Never

> However, whatever happens, this topic is worth it for that pwnage walrus(?) picture.[/b]



That&#39;s what I&#39;m saying. I can&#39;t stop coming back into this topic to laugh at it.





> How come, with many many people i&#39;ve talked to, they remember having large amounts of lucid dreams when they were a kid? But struggle to have one now. This includes me so, if anyone knows.[/b]



Mental block. You are probably so afraid that you are wasting your efforts, that you are. Instead of saying "I will have a lucid dream tonight" try "I will have a lucid dream sometime soon". One of those nights when you don&#39;t really care it will happen.

The most important thing is to increase your awareness during the day and do reality checks constantly. Once you have one lucid, they will multiply quickly.

All the methods are great, but there is no tool more valuable than living in the moment. If you can master being aware during the day, dreams cannot fool you. Techniques will become unnecessary.

----------


## BohmaN

You are teasing me  :Sad:  how long do we have to wait for the tutorial?

----------


## Marvo

It&#39;s giant, so it takes him like 10 days to write.

----------


## Adanac

Hey, give him a chance. Maybe he forgot or something.  ::roll::

----------


## ViSions

Alright. This does sound a little too good to be true. I mean, a 95% chance of having lucid dreams after only 3 days? I mean, if this is true, then I&#39;m all for it, and way to go Malac, you&#39;re a hero to everyone on this forum. But I dunno...

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;ve been having good results with the WBTB were you just lay there not moving after you wake up. I REALLY hope that he is right. 

...And ya, you should say that a guys technique is too good to be true. That will make him not want to post it... 

I say, Go Malac&#33; I hope that it turns out for the best&#33;

----------


## frekinrican5

> I&#39;ve been having good results with the WBTB were you just lay there not moving after you wake up. I REALLY hope that he is right. 
> 
> ...And ya, you should say that a guys technique is too good to be true. That will make him not want to post it... 
> 
> I say, Go Malac&#33; I hope that it turns out for the best&#33;
> [/b]



exatly what he said lol if its true go ahead we have to encourage him but im  trying to be real though i mean 95% is gonna be almost impossible but if it works more powrr to u and hope it comes soon. Im just wondering i mean theres so many methods nearly countless i find that the best for me was FILD, Chaining , and wbtb but havent tried MILD so just if this doesnt work just dont give up find a good method for u. for me i got lucid within my first 3 days of lucid dreaming maybe i was lucky or not idk but its fun so just dont give up hope :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## GODLIGHT

I love teaser... :yumdumdoodledum: 

Is there anything more you could tell about the technique, cuz i&#39;ve been having a hard time getting lucid and I love test new things.  ::content::  

It&#39;s not because you&#39;re young that you can&#39;t have great ideas.  We would all love to hear more about your thoughts on LDing.

Please share  ::bowdown::

----------


## naikou

Malac&#39;s local user time: Mar 3 2007, 07:35 PM

Seems as though being in high school means that you&#39;re too busy to revolutionize Lucid Dreaming, even on Saturdays...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Malac&#39;s local user time: Mar 3 2007, 07:35 PM
> 
> Seems as though being in high school means that you&#39;re too busy to revolutionize Lucid Dreaming, even on Saturdays...
> [/b]



Yeah, I&#39;m 17 and in highschool, and I had about 10 hours of free-time, if I were him I would have writen about ten pages now, Just hope he doesn&#39;t decide not to post it because were all impationt, I can only imagen the posts in days from now.

But if it works like he says I will certainly praise him.

----------


## TweaK

His technique is probably WBTB resulting in a DILD; His "assured 95%" technique is never _assured_, because not everything works for everybody.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Srry Guys U All Will Have To Wait On Weekday (im Typing On Cellphone And Its Capitalizing Everthing). At School I Will Type It All. Due To Me Moving Months Back And The Lines Or Whatever Theyre Saying, Im Still Waiting For My Broadband Internet And Cable  :Sad: . And Yes Due To Cell My Grammer Sucks...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Srry Guys U All Will Have To Wait On Weekday (im Typing On Cellphone And Its Capitalizing Everthing). At School I Will Type It All. Due To Me Moving Months Back And The Lines Or Whatever Theyre Saying, Im Still Waiting For My Broadband Internet And Cable . And Yes Due To Cell My Grammer Sucks...
> [/b]



Don&#39;t worry about it, if your method turns out to be a breakthrough I&#39;m sure will all <strike>bow down</strike> apreciate you  ::content::

----------


## ViSions

So you&#39;ll type it up on Monday?

----------


## BohmaN

You know you have created some big expectations here...  :smiley:

----------


## TweaK

Shabam&#33; I totally called it.

----------


## slimslowslider

malac - Lookin forward to it&#33;  :smiley:  If its as easy as you say - surely is can be a short description?  Can&#39;t you see we&#39;re going crazy with the anticippppppppation?

In the meantime shall we try to guess?  Hopefully its something new to dream lore.  But my vote is for a kind of MILD.  IMO The 95% thing is a red herring as people are so different.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

It could be something like hypnosis, were all you do is say I will have a lucid dream all day long.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> You know you have created some big expectations here... 
> [/b]



Very big. I&#39;m rather expecting a disappointment here - I can&#39;t imagine that anything can be easy AND guarantee LDs. If I&#39;m wrong then well done Malac

----------


## Adanac

Or it could be like how to get a DC to tell you you&#39;re dreaming, every night.  ::bigteeth::  

I wish that would work...

----------


## TweaK

> Or it could be like how to get a DC to tell you you&#39;re dreaming, every night.  
> 
> I wish that would work...
> [/b]



That could work, if you believe it works.

----------


## Adanac

> That could work, if you believe it works.
> [/b]



Of course it will. Who said it wouldn&#39;t?

----------


## ViSions

> Of course it will. Who said it wouldn&#39;t?
> [/b]



You. "I wish that would work" .

----------


## hyper0105

Grrr, He&#39;s got me hanging on a hook here  :Sad:

----------


## Never

^ lol

Change that avatar man you&#39;re killing me.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Srry Guys U All Will Have To Wait On Weekday (im Typing On Cellphone And Its Capitalizing Everthing). At School I Will Type It All. Due To Me Moving Months Back And The Lines Or Whatever Theyre Saying, Im Still Waiting For My Broadband Internet And Cable . And Yes Due To Cell My Grammer Sucks...
> [/b]



You have to use your cell because you don&#39;t have internet? Well, if you&#39;re doing that, that explains the waiting time. Dude, I don&#39;t really care if it&#39;s not 95% for everyone, if it works for me. Please don&#39;t let me or anyone else who comes down as skeptical of a technique that promises that kind of stuff stop you from posting it. It is natural for us to be skeptical, as anyone will be of a new idea, but if it is truly new and good, i&#39;ll try it.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> You have to use your cell because you don&#39;t have internet? Well, if you&#39;re doing that, that explains the waiting time. Dude, I don&#39;t really care if it&#39;s not 95% for everyone, if it works for me. Please don&#39;t let me or anyone else who comes down as skeptical of a technique that promises that kind of stuff stop you from posting it. It is natural for us to be skeptical, as anyone will be of a new idea, but if it is truly new and good, i&#39;ll try it.
> [/b]



Yeah, I&#39;m hoping that you don&#39;t drop out of doing it, and if you do you can always pm it to me  ::wink::

----------


## frekinrican5

lol same here LucidDreamGod

----------


## Lordalmar

hmm i would like to hear this too, i may even try it when it get posted.

----------


## SKA

Yeah Malac. Don&#39;t keep us in suspense. Your promise is a very bold one. I&#39;m open to the Idea: but only once you share it with us.

You can write a full tutorial when you&#39;ve got more time on your hands later, but for now can&#39;t you just write down the basical theory of the idea in a nutshell? 

If you raise expectations so high I hope you can meet up to them soon. Otherwise this Topic will just loose interrest and bleed to death. If you have a really good idea then share it with us now or it&#39;ll go into forgetfullness and be wasted. That would be a shame.

----------


## Klace

Due to the negative nature of all of Malac&#39;s posts, please do not expect much from this topic.
I know I&#39;m not, plus my Tech is 95% working, if you don&#39;t want to be waiting in suspense, check my sig.

----------


## naikou

Maybe... Malac&#39;s trying to start a cult, or a religion (same thing?), or something?

"Worship my topic for 2 months, and I will give all of you special Lucid Dream powers&#33;"

 ::bowdown::

----------


## dablitzballer

cant wait :X

----------


## ToadKings

I am waiting also. I am also expecting a lucid dream since I have not had one yet and this is a 95% claimed method. So I am dying. Why leave us in suspense?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Due to the negative nature of all of Malac&#39;s posts, please do not expect much from this topic.
> I know I&#39;m not, plus my Tech is 95% working, if you don&#39;t want to be waiting in suspense, check my sig.
> [/b]



Yeah I&#39;ve noticed that, got me wondering, I am trying your technique tonight BTW.

----------


## metcalfracing

It does work, LDG. I&#39;ve done it, its pretty sweet.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> It does work, LDG. I&#39;ve done it, its pretty sweet.
> [/b]



Yeah, and it&#39;s a good thing I wake up mulipul times during the night, though I havn&#39;t been aware of that lately, once I woke up what felt like 10 times, I know it was at least every hour.

----------


## SKA

> Due to the negative nature of all of Malac&#39;s posts, please do not expect much from this topic.
> I know I&#39;m not, plus my Tech is 95% working, if you don&#39;t want to be waiting in suspense, check my sig.
> [/b]



 Hmm I&#39;ll have to check it out then.

Maybe Malac&#39;s trying to focus all of our attention on a very acurate method to become defenitely lucid. And using JUST that to gain Lucidity? Maybe this is a Faith and Hope experiment? Well he hasn&#39;t replied here for a while so it would sure be nice if he did and clarified this up a bit.

I&#39;m absolutely sure there are more than a couple of ways to defenitely become lucid by somehow keeping yourself awakened while entering the DreamState or somehow reawakening yourself in the middle of a Dream with simple devices and techniques, but I haven&#39;t seen any methods but those that are only Modifications to or Combinations of other, Allready existing LD-techniques.

What I would like to see is a practical method of somehow mentally awakening yourself within a Dream using a Totally new approach.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Due to the negative nature of all of Malac&#39;s posts, please do not expect much from this topic.
> I know I&#39;m not, plus my Tech is 95% working, if you don&#39;t want to be waiting in suspense, check my sig.
> [/b]



lolz? negative nature? i just originally joined this forum to tell ppl that some people are taking credit and claiming as theirs   cough (Klace and his DEILD)cough .I  was Going to make this post explaining my bundle of techs "The Puzzle" on ld4all&#39;s site, but some of you might know that its been temporarilly closed so i thought of posting it here. Dont neglect me because i exposed you for taking ppls credit. (Some of you know who im talking to)



On the other issue in hand the guide/tutorial is   ::content::  Done and since i have limited time in school to type these, ill type a step (theyre fully explained making them long) and once i have them all down ill copy them all together and paste it on here.        For the people who are waiting for so long i apologized and should&#39;ve posted the guide before telling everyone. I&#39;ve noticed it Is driving ppl with anticipation, something i didn&#39;t care to make. Well if anyone has a statement to make continue as you are and for critisizing, its human nature and i critisize all the time  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> lolz? negative nature? i just originally joined this forum to tell ppl that some people are taking credit and claiming as theirs   cough (Klace and his DEILD)cough .I  was Going to make this post explaining my bundle of techs "The Puzzle" on ld4all&#39;s site, but some of you might know that its been temporarilly closed so i thought of posting it here. Dont neglect me because i exposed you for taking ppls credit. (Some of you know who im talking to)
> On the other issue in hand the guide/tutorial is   Done and since i have limited time in school to type these, ill type a step (theyre fully explained making them long) and once i have them all down ill copy them all together and paste it on here.        For the people who are waiting for so long i apologized and should&#39;ve posted the guide before telling everyone. I&#39;ve noticed it Is driving ppl with anticipation, something i didn&#39;t care to make. Well if anyone has a statement to make continue as you are and for critisizing, its human nature and i critisize all the time 
> [/b]



Thanks for understanding us, anyone lesser would have just given up on us  ::wink:: 

By the way I beleive ld4all is back up

----------


## Malac Reborn

By the Way, im declaring this bundle as "The Puzzle".

----------


## hyper0105

I have a feeling it is something to do with this.
http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22923  Tell me if I&#39;m wrong Malac

----------


## frekinrican5

omg i rememebred reading that post and YEA LD4ALL  is back on whhoho lol not that i dont like this forum but i miss getting on..... but anywayz yea i was wodering where i read ur name before malac and also wtf man...... and we all know aboult FILD heck ive done it plenty of times dude so i say again wtf? and personally i dont think this variation of FILD would even work also its not guranteee 95% of the time for everyone  so thnx for the waste of time and also being known as a jerkoff in this forum congratz to ya   ::banana::   ::barf::   ::lolxtreme:: 



lol nmv its nto back up but hey it will be soon&#33;

----------


## Malac Reborn

Yes that Is my acc on ld4all and that was a little project i put on halt but not tghe one im doing here, its done, just gotta type it all on here.  btw frek thx for guessing buddy....you tried but maybe next time *sarcasm*

----------


## hyper0105

Good, This better be all it&#39;s cracked up to be. You _have_ created some high expectations from us. We aren&#39;t expecting anything magnificent. But, 95% If that&#39;s true, That&#39;s magnificent in itself

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Yes that Is my acc on ld4all and that was a little project i put on halt but not tghe one im doing here, its done, just gotta type it all on here.  btw frek thx for guessing buddy....you tried but maybe next time *sarcasm*
> [/b]



You seem to have your internet working again now... and apparently you&#39;ve finished the guide... so what&#39;s stopping you from posting the damn thing???? Topic&#39;s 5 pages long now - what&#39;s going on? Of course, if the guide works, everyone will bow down to you and not be bothered about the long wait at all.

----------


## Seeker

Somebody send me a PM when the technique is posted  :Sad:

----------


## Daver

Odd, a forum about sleeping.   ::wink::  

Anyway, where is this? I want to look at my mind and cannot do it with normal, random and short dreams&#33; I mean come on, you think I like dreaming about dying and reliving my days every night?   ::evil::

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Odd, a forum about sleeping.   
> 
> Anyway, where is this? I want to look at my mind and cannot do it with normal, random and short dreams&#33; I mean come on, you think I like dreaming about dying and reliving my days every night?  
> [/b]



Daver... Have a read of the non-forum section : http://dreamviews.com/index.php

Have a read and post again when you&#39;re more informed  :smiley:

----------


## Miskingo

Looking forward to this, but without high expectations.

----------


## Adanac

...

----------


## GODLIGHT

Maybe he skipped school today...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Maybe he skipped school today...
> [/b]







> i have limited time in school to type these
> [/b]



give malac a break guys.  ::content:: 

Personaly I don&#39;t know why he doesn&#39;t type it right on his phone, I don&#39;t care about caps

----------


## Adanac

> Personaly I don&#39;t know why he doesn&#39;t type it right on his phone, I don&#39;t care about caps
> [/b]



Because It would be a pain in the a*s...

----------


## you16

Just glanced through this and... my personal view about it...

The tech is gonna be absolutely great&#33; Free lucid dreams whenever I want&#33;
I&#39;m just beginning to think of all the awesome things I&#39;ll be able to do.
Oh..my..god...I&#39;m so excited&#33;&#33; I dunno know if I&#39;ll be able to sleep tonight.
Just kidding. This tech is gonna be absolute crap.

----------


## Adanac

> Just glanced through this and... my personal view about it...
> 
> The tech is gonna be absolutely great&#33; Free lucid dreams whenever I want&#33;
> I&#39;m just beginning to think of all the awesome things I&#39;ll be able to do.
> Oh..my..god...I&#39;m so excited&#33;&#33; I dunno know if I&#39;ll be able to sleep tonight.
> Just kidding. This tech is gonna be absolute crap.
> [/b]



BLASPHEMY&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::shock::   :Eek:   ::shock::  

...or is it?  ::undecided::

----------


## Pluto

the OP wouldn&#39;t live under a bridge by any chance? 
just a thought.

----------


## frekinrican5

lol same here and the thing is that he tried flaming me on klaces topic and think im him? hey idiot look when i join huh u act like he just made this accoutn second we can keep going at it i dont really give a crap all i know that in the end there gonna see that ur method  was either 1. done before...2. its crap and wont work for everyone...3. its crap just liek his post so f off nub and come out lookin like dushbag who got everyones hopes so get rdy to get flamed 10 fold   ::tomato::

----------


## Gameshark

I am very interested to see this

----------


## metcalfracing

So.. uhh.. whats the count down to?

----------


## eggbert

Well? Where is it? lol quite a following without a complete tutorial.
95% sure it won&#39;t work for me, hehe. Over 2 years i&#39;ve been trying... still no LD.

----------


## metcalfracing

Holycrap&#33; Get this man some B6 and hook him up to a Nova Dreamer&#33;

----------


## wonderland

Now, I suppose this may be contradictory but... 
why is everybody still posting? I mean, it&#39;s not like 
he&#39;s going to just forget about posting his tutorial if you stop asking.

When people start replying to a thread with "...", 
y&#39;know it&#39;s time to read elsewhere and let him get on with it.

I&#39;m as curious as the next person, but, 
honestly - six pages of "I&#39;m still waiting" seems a little much.

----------


## metcalfracing

ahh... come on&#33; We&#39;re having fun&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## StJohnny

> ahh... come on&#33; We&#39;re having fun&#33; 
> [/b]



.. yeah... extreme, painstaking, excrutiating, nervous, pee-your-pants fun.

----------


## wonderland

Ah... I apologize if I sounded rude.
I just find it silly that his promise has 
gotten so many... dare I say, almost pointless replies.

But, I suppose, anything is worth that walrus picture.   ::content::

----------


## FluBB

yeah guarenteed this foo is just doing an experiment to see how many people will be hooked to this topic and keep asking for it. ha ha. pretty funny.

----------


## StJohnny

Okay Malac... Just tell us something.

Even on the cell phone.

Just a sentence.

In the end I&#39;m either going to shit myself and bask in your glory... or kill myself and bask in your horribleness.

I&#39;m hoping for the former.

Please, I want to get this over with.

----------


## Adepticus

I feel left out if I don&#39;t post in here.  So.... I will  =)

----------


## BohmaN

I&#39;m starting to believe that Malac is just pulling our legs...

----------


## dodobird

Maybe it&#39;s a technique taught by his second shadow.   ::wink::

----------


## Malac Reborn

> I&#39;m starting to believe that Malac is just pulling our legs...
> [/b]



Well, for People who think im Pulling their LEGS after i specifically posted that im using some of my class time to type a step and in then end Will post them all soon and dont believe i will or just "playing a childs game on a forum?",  ill think about either posting them on site, or just pm the ppl who dont care, just want to try, or is wanting to give it a try because obviously people who didnt even read my instructions "might" not even read my guide and do all i say to do in it, making it worthless.

For those of you with questions:
1.  This is nothing to do with fild or whatever suggestions ya are guessing out
2. Im soon to  release steps and using lil time after to check out this site and (here i am) typing.
3. Those who critisize are making me think to just pm people on request even though i really dont care or think of myself as in a special "position" to tease people.
4. If i sound rude, i m srry and such (really dont care) but im contributing a forum of obvious free info that i discovered and willing for others to give a try.
5. Yes i have tested real people as an experiment would be uselss without your local control Group A, B, & C. 16 people to be exact. A Group = 6, B Group 5, C Group C = 5
6. Ya cant expect a human being to be in forum to contribute for 24 hours, I Do have a life. Got school, sleep for school, homework, track, chores, job, a little free time for myself. 
7. srry for it taking long anyways, with internet at home it woulda been created and posted on spot.

Cya

----------


## TweaK

So if you made a post as long as that, why couldn&#39;t you just quickly summarize it? This isn&#39;t giving you any credit buddy.

_I call trolling_.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> So if you made a post as long as that, why couldn&#39;t you just quickly summarize it? This isn&#39;t giving you any credit buddy.
> 
> _I call trolling_.
> [/b]



well buddy, my tutorial is way longer then that, as like i said in the little post i just made, i do have a life and Dont care and btw read what i explained before #1.  :smiley:  gtg times up btw...hate f**king trig, class is boring.....

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Don&#39;t worry malac, people will be people I guess, I respect that your taking your time, I&#39;m not kissing your butt just so you will pm me, I&#39;m just saying I really respect that you havn&#39;t fliped out on us, and your taking your time, which I know is very limited

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

He&#39;s probably going to drag it out until the 1st and say

_APRIL FOOLS, BITCHEZZZ&#33;&#33;_

Just kidding, I&#39;d like to see what comes of this.

*Waiting patiently*

----------


## StJohnny

Noooo&#33; They be stealin my bucket&#33;&#33;

----------


## naikou

See? Malac _is_ trying to start a cult. His last two posts amount to:

"I will reward the faithful with awesome Lucid Dream powers, and those who are not faithful shall feel my wrath."

----------


## nechong

malac,

i will wait for your tutorial . thanks very much


chong

----------


## BohmaN

Malac seems to be posting everywhere except here  :Sad: . HE&#39;S FOOLING US&#33;  ::D:

----------


## TweaK

> Malac seems to be posting everywhere except here . HE&#39;S FOOLING US&#33; 
> [/b]



Of course he is - He&#39;ll either come up with nothing and turn out to be a hoax _or_ he&#39;ll come up with an already existing technique he thinks is brand new, not much unlike that one guy that made walls of text and called everyone "Lucid dreaming noobz" because he was a _Lucid Dream God_ (I&#39;m a God in my lucid dreams, you&#39;re not, but relax my newb army - I&#39;ll teach you) . I forgot what his name was.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

yeah, I dont see why everybody is being so polite and trsuting,
Most of the time I wait before passing judgement lest a man make me eat my words, but id wager my hosue on it
Malac is not going to come up with anything, 
This is just some silly attention whoring
much like when Becoming made up the killer cat story.
Imran

----------


## lupo7

If malac has nothing to say and this was a teaser for nothing it s bad.

If he actually have this miracle method, he should be patient and post it when it was ready instaid of teasing as.
Not only because people can&#39;t wait but also because he create big expectations at first and then because of impatience much negativity.

Don&#39;t forget that all LD methods need positive thought and doupts do no good.

Anyway, maybe he is ecxited about his method and he felt that should anounce it in advance.
Let&#39;s give this guy a brake. And let&#39;s stop posting in this thread untill he s ready.

@malac. Dude, is there a date that you Know that you ll be ready to post this method, I m tired checking this thread all the time    ::bigteeth::

----------


## Adanac

> Well, for People who think im Pulling their LEGS after i specifically posted that im using some of my class time to type a step and in then end Will post them all soon and dont believe i will or just "playing a childs game on a forum?",  ill think about either posting them on site, or just pm the ppl who dont care, just want to try, or is wanting to give it a try because obviously people who didnt even read my instructions "might" not even read my guide and do all i say to do in it, making it worthless.
> [/b]



You brought this on yourself Malac. It&#39;s natural for people to think you are pulling their legs, and you have the motive, or else why would you have posted this aptly named "Teaser"? If you just want to share knowledge, as you stated, then why would you say?



> and dont believe i will or just "playing a childs game on a forum?",  ill think about either posting them on site, or just pm the ppl who dont care[/b]



 This seems to me like the spitful act of someone who doesn&#39;t want to share knowledge for free, but instead promises rewards for the faithful. You&#39;ve set up a nice Heaven/Hell scenario here. (Sorry if I offended any Christians)

 So, let me just say, if you post something amazing here, then I will be happy. Everybody wants a 95% tech, with little to no practice. But if it turns out your "just pulling our legs", or post somehting old and call it new, or anything similar, then I hope no one ever takes you seriously again.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> This seems to me like the spitful act of someone who doesn&#39;t want to share knowledge for free
> [/b]



It is his knowledge he has a right to give it to however he wants

All he was trying to do was give us a heads up, and he doesn&#39;t have much time because he doesn&#39;t have the internet at the moment, and people are getting overwhelmed, and critizise for no reason but impationts, if I were him I might think of pming people as well, not because I don&#39;t care but because even when he does post the method, I&#39;m sure because you all have yourselves all tied up in it, that you will critisize without puting much effort in it, he offered anyone the opertunity to ask for it, he just doesn&#39;t want it to be critizised if skeptical people don&#39;t take a good enough look into the method

No this is not a cult, if he were trying to make a cult, then it is not really effecting anyone but those who choose to be impationt, I&#39;d much reather see the whole guide then bits and peices anyway, and I liked the heads up.

----------


## StJohnny

Well Malac has definately brought us all together in one big thread. I mean, wow, whether or not we&#39;re being friendly, this thread is definately lively.

@ malac - do you have an estimation of when it will be finished?

----------


## Adanac

> were him I might think of pming people as well, not because I don&#39;t care but because even when he does post the method, I&#39;m sure because you all have yourselves all tied up in it, that you will critisize without puting much effort in it, [/b]



I personally won&#39;t critisize his technique without putting some effort in trying it. If people do do that however It would be mostly Malac&#39;s fault because he posted this thread. Yes he might need more time to write the thread up, I respect that.

When I said




> This seems to me like the spitful act of someone who doesn&#39;t want to share knowledge for free[/b]



I said it because he has posted that the only reason for posting this method is because he wants to share knowledge with people. Then he said that he might not post it because we are being impatient.




> Ive been esearching and testing for months for this to happen so everyone can easily have an ld.[/b]







> Well if anyone has a statement to make continue as you are and for critisizing, its human nature and i critisize all the time [/b]



 



> ill think about either posting them on site, or just pm the ppl who dont care, just want to try, or is wanting to give it a try[/b]




Quite the progression there isn&#39;t it?

I seriously do hope he has something good. I do.

----------


## slimslowslider

WOW this topic has had over 2000 views - that&#39;s gotta equate to over 20 hours...


Malac just go for it&#33;

I hope you&#39;re not going to run away - I think I would&#33;  The longer you leave it the more impressive it&#39;ll have to be to meet our expectations.  It may not be 95%, or &#39;easy&#39; - but loads of people write stuff like that.  As you&#39;re new to this forum you may have slightly underestimated how old and boring we are - we&#39;ve seen it all before - or think we have.  But don&#39;t let that stop you.  If necessary log in with a new profile and post your "Works 95% for me - Ld Tech".

----------


## StJohnny

> I&#39;m sorry guys... I just have a small penis and can&#39;t deal with life...[/b]



It&#39;s okay, man... We understand...

----------


## Adanac

> It&#39;s okay, man... We understand...
> [/b]



  ::wink:: 


EDIT: (I never said that BTW)

----------


## StJohnny

> EDIT: (I never said that BTW)
> [/b]



Haha I just couldn&#39;t wait to do that to someone

----------


## Ben_

Lets speculate about this...

1.Step one Do 5473 RCs per day
2. Go to Sleep

Lol... any other ideas ?.. jaja

----------


## Kyhaar

> Lets speculate about this...
> 
> 1.Step one Do 5473 RCs per day
> 2. Go to Sleep
> 
> Lol... any other ideas ?.. jaja
> [/b]



3. Read up on LD material

4. Read up on (link to area) this technique


I was interested at first, but have been greatly disappointed. I mean, come on&#33; There are 8 pages (encounting) and the technique hasn&#39;t come out yet. I hope I don&#39;t sound too rude, but I think you&#39;d better sait our curiosity soon; I don&#39;t think that your tutorial can take _that_ long to write&#33;  You&#39;ve had at least 5 days, (plus your "research" time, including a weekend&#33; I know I sound impatient (usually I am, but it has been wearing thin.)

Maybe for this topic I should have a daily digest, so my inox doesn&#39;t overflow with replies&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> plus your "research" time, including a weekend&#33;
> [/b]



No it didn&#39;t he doesn&#39;t have the internet, he only has limited time at school.

----------


## FluBB

yes... so i say we all just chill and stop typing in this pointless topic... until malac comes back with some crazy thingie.

----------


## Adanac

> Haha I just couldn&#39;t wait to do that to someone
> [/b]



Jeez thanks,   ::roll::  .

----------


## metcalfracing

> No it didn&#39;t he doesn&#39;t have the internet, he only has limited time at school.
> [/b]



Very true. The thing you guys REALLY need to realize is, The guide is his, he doesn&#39;t have to show it to you. Not only that, you act like he is past a deadline. Last time I checked, its a free country. He will, I hope, post it when he is ready.

----------


## StJohnny

> Very true. The thing you guys REALLY need to realize is, The guide is his, he doesn&#39;t have to show it to you. Not only that, you act like he is past a deadline. Last time I checked, its a free country. He will, I hope, post it when he is ready.
> [/b]



Thank you. Someone need to say that.

----------


## Electus Somnium

I really want to see what this thing is...

funny, 8 pages and still no results
but its alright malac, take your time to make it good

----------


## ferdibirdi

I&#39;m interested to see what this is. I&#39;m also happy to wait.

----------


## lupo7

Why is this thread in Ataining Lucidity section?

I thing It should be in Off Topic section. Noone is talking here about how can you achive lucidity.
Maybe an admin should move it&#33;

----------


## StJohnny

> Why is this thread in Ataining Lucidity section?
> 
> I thing It should be in Off Topic section. Noone is talking here about how can you achive lucidity.
> Maybe an admin should move it&#33;
> [/b]



WOH NO NO NO.

This thread is completely about attaining lucidity.

We are waiting for Malac to post his lucidity-attaining-technique in this thread.

Once he posts it, you will see.

DO NOT MOVE THIS THREAD- THAT WOULD BE RIDICULOUS.

----------


## laconix

8 pages about a walrus.. I&#39;m lovin&#39; it.

----------


## StJohnny

> 8 pages about a walrus.. I&#39;m lovin&#39; it.
> [/b]



... so far.... soon (hopefully) malac will post his thing and this thread will be awesome

----------


## person-person

hmm that walrus pic... i dont know whether to laugh or sympathise...

As for this technique I am curious as to what the main feature is to attain lucidity.

Politely expectant,
  P - P

(ps I need to find a good avater)

----------


## Malac Reborn

One more step to type and then ill post it asap, definently by tommorrow or day after, The puzzle will be posted Very soon so try to think of something else(for ya who are getting too excited...)

BTW for the people who are complaining about the the topic is 8 pages and still not here,   Lets get logical for a sec (all the time)

If ppl saw this and posted  100 replies by One day, would you say the same? I wouldnt think so as the ppl on here are giving replies but i only gave around 6ish, i think. So stop justifying your feelings for disappointment.

----------


## Developer

> One more step to type and then ill post it asap, definently by tommorrow or day after, The puzzle will be posted Very soon so try to think of something else(for ya who are getting too excited...)
> [/b]



Sounds good malac&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## BohmaN

::banana::   ::banana::  

And make sure you make a new topic, something like: "MY COMPLETE ELITE SUPER MEGA 95 % CHANCE OF LUCIDITY TUTORIAL", just so that everybody will notice  :wink2:

----------


## Sythix

95% hm? Okay...well I&#39;ll be continuing my efforts to create a 100% technique  :tongue2:  I&#39;m interested in seeing this one though...post away&#33;

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Sounds good malac&#33; 
> [/b]



finally. And by the way, will people stop replying here saying the same damn, "stop teasing us, stop teasing" stuff over and over. My email is exploding with useless replies to this topic. It may have been a bad idea for malac to post the fact that he has a technique so long before the technique comes out, but get over it, what&#39;s done is done, and stop precritisizing. Once he posts it, you can either critisize or praise, whichever, but this is ridiculous. I don&#39;t need 40 emails about one topic where there is nothing worth reading. When the technique comes it will come, and until then there isn&#39;t too much too discuss. *cough*(comments like I have no penis)*cough*

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Your implying that people should qui rpelying to this topic as to prevent you getting too many emails for your liking?

yes, yes... I&#39;ll take tht into account next time i post on this forum...

Imran

----------


## Adanac

> ... so far.... soon (hopefully) malac will post his thing and this thread will be awesome
> [/b]



  :Eek:  THIS THREAD IS AWESOME&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## MikeyMurder

Personally, I think this is just a joke. Just a feeling. Hopefully I&#39;ll be proved wrong.

----------


## StJohnny

> Personally, I think this is just a joke. Just a feeling. Hopefully I&#39;ll be proved wrong.
> [/b]



I am pretty sure that is exactly how everyone feels.

Basically we are all too cautious to really full on believe malac... but at the same time, we hope that he&#39;s telling the truth.

I definately don&#39;t distrust malac in any way... but I also don&#39;t trust him either.

We&#39;ll just have to see what happens.

And now I have created another useless post.

----------


## mkauf84

I had a dream that my parents were killed by salmon and the prophet Muhmmad Ali died and two religions were created to decide who would become his sucessor. There were bats and chickens. I had managed to steal Lucky&#39;s cereal, but I gave it back because that stuff taste like crap. So I told my adopted family of moles that I was going to join the Federation to battle Communism to help Dr. Jones save his hat from ravinis moscrats.

----------


## StJohnny

> I love posting stuff about my dreams in threads where I&#39;m not supposed to&#33;
> [/b]



good for you.

----------


## mkauf84

This were I&#39;m suppose to post my dreams. The name of the topic is What Is The Most Bizarre Dream You Ever Had?

----------


## Adanac

> good for you.
> [/b]



You should probably stop doing that,





> This were I&#39;m suppose to post my dreams. The name of the topic is What Is The Most Bizarre Dream You Ever Had?
> [/b]



and not quite buddy.

----------


## StJohnny

Yeah I&#39;ll stop.

But I think we&#39;re all just going a little insane from this whole thing.

----------


## BohmaN

He said he&#39;d post today. I&#39;m waiting impatiently...

----------


## laconix

So it should be release within 2 days, yes?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> He said he&#39;d post today. I&#39;m waiting impatiently...
> [/b]



He said he would finish the last step today, and it might take towards tomorrow, but if it does I&#39;m sure will lose a few people waiting for it, he probably will post around 10 or 11am, his time, I&#39;m not sure though

I&#39;m sick home from school today so I&#39;ll be watching out for it

----------


## Bonsay

I remember a 100% technique back in october or something  :smiley:  . Didn&#39;t work for me.

----------


## FreeOne

im sick to  :Sad:  last night was the worst night  of my life. (wow this is my first post here lol)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> im sick to  last night was the worst night  of my life. (wow this is my first post here lol)
> [/b]



indigestion?   ::blue::  , I know exactly how you feel I was up for one hour fighting to not throw up, very uncomfterbal.   ::barf::

----------


## FreeOne

12 hour flu  ::blue::  i was losing cookies i didnt even have last night lol

----------


## MikeyMurder

> indigestion?   , I know exactly how you feel I was up for one hour fighting to not throw up, very uncomfterbal.  
> [/b]



It&#39;s best not to fight it. Just do it. It&#39;ll make you feel a lot better.





haha. this hasn&#39;t gotten off topic at all&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## TweaK

> I remember a 100% technique back in october or something  . Didn&#39;t work for me.
> [/b]



No technique is 100% for everybody (that&#39;s out yet anyway), and even if people label it as so, it&#39;s exactly what I just said: They _label_ it as so.

----------


## DreamGuardian

Believe it when i see it Bud.

----------


## mkauf84

I&#39;m here for the four o&#39;clock free crack give away. I want some crack&#33;

----------


## StJohnny

> I&#39;m here for the four o&#39;clock free crack give away. I want some crack&#33;
> [/b]




http://www.gofish.com/player.gfp?gfid=30-1052835

----------


## Adanac

> http://www.gofish.com/player.gfp?gfid=30-1052835
> [/b]



*Shakes head*

----------


## OAR Raider

i like getting off topic now to keep me occupied until i hear about this method. i was sick last night just with the cold and i slept 12 hours and was able to get several low lucid dreams this morning

----------


## FluBB

please malac&#33;&#33;&#33; we are all posting needlessly, we need the flux capacitor&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## StJohnny

> OH NOO&#33;&#33; I&#39;m so sorry guys- I accidentally deleted all of my work so far&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



NO&#33;&#33;&#33; @#(*%@HFL&#33;&#33; WHY&#33;?&#33;?&#33;? WHY&#33;?&#33;?&#33; WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN&#33;?&#33;?&#33;

----------


## PenguinLord13

> NO&#33;&#33;&#33; @#(*%@HFL&#33;&#33; WHY&#33;?&#33;?&#33;? WHY&#33;?&#33;?&#33; WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN&#33;?&#33;?&#33;
> [/b]



  ::lolxtreme::  I don&#39;t know whether to flame you for that or laugh. You actually had me going for a minute, don&#39;t fake people&#39;s posts like that, not cool man. I don&#39;t like reading something thinking someone said it, and finding its BS.

----------


## StJohnny

Alright, that&#39;s seriously the last time.

This was just too perfect; I couldn&#39;t resist.

Cheers&#33;

----------


## laconix

I fell for that, then had to go back and check.
You bastard&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## Xnyper

Me too.
You&#39;ve got to think though, did we fall for it because of the skillful deception or because we find it plausible?  likely? Hmm...

Seriously though, I&#39;m not developing any techniques (and i&#39;m in college, so mine should be like... 96%) so I guess I support Malac.  Rock on dude&#33;

----------


## laconix

I think the only way to achieve a lucid chance this high would involve herbs or brews, of some sort of mind altering substances. Which i am all for.  :smiley:

----------


## Malac Reborn

its fully typed out, hopefully i should be able to paste it when im in my 5th hour class. Cant on this one because the map network drive is difficult on a mac computer then windows to get my guide.

----------


## Drogo

I hadn&#39;t been on here for 1 week or something and saw that this thread had gone up to 11 pages, so I expected that everyone was discussing the new technique in here, but no   ::|:

----------


## waving on oceans

> I think the only way to achieve a lucid chance this high would involve herbs or brews, of some sort of mind altering substances. Which i am all for. 
> [/b]



laco-
I like the sound of that  :bravo:    ::alien::   :bravo:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> its fully typed out, hopefully i should be able to paste it when im in my 5th hour class. Cant on this one because the map network drive is difficult on a mac computer then windows to get my guide.
> [/b]



Sweat, I hope I&#39;ll be the first to see it, I&#39;m sick home from school again.

----------


## eggbert

Ya me too, (except I&#39;m homeschooled+Community College, so I only go to class a few times a week) I&#39;ll be checking, and maybe beat you to it&#33;

----------


## Marvo

Uoooh the suspense and the excitement&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I prodict it&#39;s either going to involve some kind of hypnotic rictual, or maybe something involving placebos, I just hope it doesn&#39;t involve substances, or an unhealthy sleep shedual

----------


## Seeker

> laco-
> I like the sound of that  :bravo:     :bravo:
> [/b]



Drugs bad&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## IceMan

OMG.
I just read this thread now all the way through and Malac I recognise a rabid hoard when I see one. You&#39;ve told them about the promised land now give them what they want before they painfully torture you&#33;

(I&#39;ll probably be among them actually)

----------


## eggbert

> I prodict it&#39;s either going to involve some kind of hypnotic rictual, or maybe something involving placebos, I just hope it doesn&#39;t involve substances, or an unhealthy sleep shedual
> [/b]



Oh geez, I hope not. I am going to be totally let down if it&#39;s like sleep deprivation or drugs or something. He did say something like "so anyone can have an LD," so I&#39;m hoping for the best. I really wonder how an LD technique can be 8 pages long... oh the suspense&#33;

Did he say he already tested this on people and control groups &#39;n such?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Did he say he already tested this on people and control groups &#39;n such?
> [/b]



yes  ::content:: 

If he doesn&#39;t post it today, then we will have to wait intill next week.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Is this past the time he said he&#39;d post it by?
*remains highly doubtful*
Imran

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Oh dang it&#39;s 2:50 his time and he still hasn&#39;t posted should be around his 5th hour, maybe I&#39;m just paranoid

Usualy school gets out at 3:00pm it&#39;s 3:13 where malac is, sorry guys looks like he didn&#39;t get the chance to post it.

malac posted at 11:00 last time, at school I beleive, if that was his first hour at the earleist, his 5th hour should be at 4:00 and thats only if he started school at 11:00, 11:00am his time, and I doubt that he started school that late, he probably is done with it at this time, who gets done with school at 5:00, heh maybe I don&#39;t know what I&#39;m talking about.

----------


## Bonsay

> ... who gets done with school at 5:00, heh maybe I don&#39;t know what I&#39;m talking about.
> [/b]



I get done with school at 5:00 on mondays  :smiley:  .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I get done with school at 5:00 on mondays  .
> [/b]



That sucks, actualy you probably get more sleep.

----------


## Adanac

We got out early today, at 2&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Indecent Exposure

malac ahs strung you all along, for 11 pages of pure joy
haha i wasnt suprised that he bailed on us again.
I hope I need to eat my words, if I do, i&#39;ll apoliogise, but I still stand by my instincts.
Imran

----------


## Adanac

Maybe, but I don&#39;t regret posting in this thread. It&#39;s almost infamous.

----------


## Bonsay

> That sucks, actualy you probably get more sleep.
> [/b]



I could, but I don&#39;t. I get a bad feeling that I&#39;m wasting time, so I usually sleep from 12 to 6. It&#39;s probably one of those unreasonable "I am afraid of pickles" things, if you know what I mean.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I could, but I don&#39;t. I get a bad feeling that I&#39;m wasting time, so I usually sleep from 12 to 6. It&#39;s probably one of those unreasonable "I am afraid of pickles" things, if you know what I mean.
> [/b]



Sleeping is the BEST waste of time, when your hobby includes lucids.

Thius thread really has brought up my post count, to bad malac didn&#39;t post his method this week, well I will wait for monday, in the mean time I want to try DEILD.

----------


## Bonsay

> Sleeping is the BEST waste of time, when your hobby includes lucids.
> 
> Thius thread really has brought up my post count, to bad malac didn&#39;t post his method this week, well I will wait for monday, in the mean time I want to try DEILD.
> [/b]



True, but I have some Somniphobia, or fear of sleep. I found out when I read Howitzers sleep disorders "tutorial". I love LDing douring the day, but it usually all gets supressed when I get in bed. One of those "I am afraid of pickles" things  :tongue2:  .

----------


## PenguinLord13

> We got out early today, at 2&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> [/b]



I get out at 2 every day, though that isn&#39;t necessarily good as that means school starts at 7:30, but today I had a day off, so I&#39;ve been anticipating the release, but I guess it will be monday  ::cry:: .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> True, but I have some Somniphobia, or fear of sleep. I found out when I read Howitzers sleep disorders "tutorial". I love LDing douring the day, but it usually all gets supressed when I get in bed. One of those "I am afraid of pickles" things  .
> [/b]



I had that when I was a kid, I occasionaly get flash backs.





> I get out at 2 every day, though that isn&#39;t necessarily good as that means school starts at 7:30, but today I had a day off, so I&#39;ve been anticipating the release, but I guess it will be monday .
> [/b]



Dang, I&#39;m at school around 7:30 and it ends at 3:00 but classes don&#39;t start till 8:15

heh, my posts are the most frequent in this whole thread, aproximetly 21 posts secound to 15

----------


## Bonsay

> I had that when I was a kid, I occasionaly get flash backs.
> [/b]



Lol, me too. I started getting it again a month or two after I joined DV and started LDing.

----------


## Riff

> I had that when I was a kid, I occasionaly get flash backs.
> Dang, I&#39;m at school around 7:30 and it ends at 3:00 but classes don&#39;t start till 8:15
> 
> heh, my posts are the most freaquent in this whole thread, aproximetly 21 posts secound to 15
> [/b]



[color=#6600CC]I&#39;m at school at 7, but im in a High School academy thing and i have to get on a bus at 6 and drive across the city. AND ITS COLD. I get out at 2 but i get home at 3.30 because of the bus ride. SUCKS.

OH and this post seems like BS but, hopefully im wrong  :wink2: .  ::cookiemonster::   ::cookiemonster::   ::cookiemonster::

----------


## eggbert

Darn. I saw 2 whole pages of new content and I was sure he posted it. It&#39;s still funny to think he has said practically nothing about his technique, and there&#39;s already 13 pages of posts.

----------


## Grassclip

Why isn&#39;t anybody&#39;s school day long?
I start at 7:30 and get out at 3:05
next year, for me, school will start at 6:45 and end at 3:05
thats annoying

----------


## Bushido

> Darn. I saw 2 whole pages of new content and I was sure he posted it. It&#39;s still funny to think he has said practically nothing about his technique, and there&#39;s already 13 pages of posts.
> [/b]




..and that the threads already got 2 stars

----------


## StJohnny

> ..and that the threads already got 2 stars
> [/b]



Yeah... NOBODY RATE THIS THREAD ANYMORE UNTIL THE TECHNIQUE HAS BEEN POSTED AND YOU HAVE HONESTLY TRIED THE TECHNIQUE YOURSELF.


Bushido your avatar is hilarious&#33; Haha, where can I find a bigger picture of it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well he didn&#39;t post it, and I saw him on a few hours ago.

----------


## gavin

Interesting..  I&#39;ve told my girlfriend not to come over and put my life on hold because i have a 95% chance of a LD tonight.  Boy is my face red.   :Oops:

----------


## FreeOne

i go to school at 8:15 and get out at 1:30  :tongue2:

----------


## Developer

> Interesting..  I&#39;ve told my girlfriend not to come over and put my life on hold because i have a 95% chance of a LD tonight.  Boy is my face red.  
> [/b]



LOL.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Interesting..  I&#39;ve told my girlfriend not to come over and put my life on hold because i have a 95% chance of a LD tonight.  Boy is my face red.  
> [/b]



That must suck





> i go to school at 8:15 and get out at 1:30 
> [/b]



Dang, are you homeschooled or something

----------


## Adanac

> I get out at 2 every day, though that isn&#39;t necessarily good as that means school starts at 7:30, but today I had a day off, so I&#39;ve been anticipating the release, but I guess it will be monday .
> [/b]








> I had that when I was a kid, I occasionaly get flash backs.
> Dang, I&#39;m at school around 7:30 and it ends at 3:00 but classes don&#39;t start till 8:15
> 
> heh, my posts are the most frequent in this whole thread, aproximetly 21 posts secound to 15
> [/b]



Ah school starts at 8:55 for me and ends at 3. But I have to get up at 7 to catch a bus. One more year and I&#39;m driving.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## StJohnny

You guys make me feel old. I&#39;m a freshman at the Evergreen State College.

----------


## a dude

> I don&#39;t know whether to flame you for that or laugh. You actually had me going for a minute, don&#39;t fake people&#39;s posts like that, not cool man. I don&#39;t like reading something thinking someone said it, and finding its BS.
> [/b]








> Guys, just so you know......Im gay
> [/b]



Sorry i had to

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> You guys make me feel old. I&#39;m a freshman at the Evergreen State College.
> [/b]



Yeah, we need an older group of people in this forum, at least more then we already have.

----------


## FreeOne

not homeschool...work release praise to its name&#33;

----------


## laconix

Why does he have to be at school to post it?
I hope he posts with-in the next 2 days, as i have a 3 day weekend&#33;  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Why does he have to be at school to post it?
> I hope he posts with-in the next 2 days, as i have a 3 day weekend&#33; 
> [/b]



sadly he won&#39;t he doesn&#39;t have computer at home, and can only post on school days.

----------


## laconix

I&#39;m getting angry that we can have a 14 page thread about a walrus (yay anger gone&#33;  :smiley: ) and about how so many people think this technique, which hasn&#39;t even been posted, is going to fail.

Ohwell, each to his own. I&#39;m going to meditate  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> I have a question, thats really quite offtopic, but i&#39;ll ask it here anyway.
> How come, with many many people i&#39;ve talked to, they remember having large amounts of lucid dreams when they were a kid? But struggle to have one now. This includes me so, if anyone knows.[/b]



I can&#39;t say for sure but I do know that the way we view dreams changes as we grow from childhood. In general, we tend to regard dreams as real occurrences (after waking) while still in early childhood. That&#39;s why kids can be so sure there&#39;s a monster in their closet/under their bed even after being shown that there clearly isn&#39;t. They have a hard time differentiating dreams from waking perception, even after they&#39;ve awoken. Adults have come to know the difference (at least, after having already awoken from said dream) and therefor regard dreams in a different manner.

Of course - in certain cultures - dream incubation is a pressure imposed on people as a sort of rite of passage and a sign of one&#39;s destined place in society. So a lot has to do with the culture in which the dreamer is raised.

----------


## javier__cantu

Please dude, Im counting on you, I really need to start 
having lucid dreams again..

Maybe you should write all your research at your home then 
save it in a usb or something and then you can just upload 
it when you go to school.

But anyways maybe there is a reason why you are taking 
all this time.

Good thinks require a lot of time, so this must be a really
good method

----------


## StJohnny

Hey guys, in the few days while you are waiting, check out this video I made.

I also made a new topic/thread for it.

The video is a supplement for training yourself to do reality checks whenever you walk through doorways.

I would recommend saying "reality check" along with the recording, and if you traditionally speak another language, you can mute it.

Remember, the goal is to get yourself to HABITUALLY (do as a habit) perform reality checks as you walk through doorways; therefore, it probably won&#39;t work if you don&#39;t practice in real life.

The video is also cool to watch in at a higher speed (x2) and a slower speed (x.5). I can email all speeds to people if they want.

Sorry, the video got scrunched when I uploaded it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43vdPS6vYFc

----------


## jonny-ld

OOI MALAK GET THE HELL ON WITH GETTING THE TUTORIAL IT SOUND WICKED&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## GODLIGHT

I vote that we move this to senseless banter  until he can actually post *A REAL TECHNIQUE*.  This thread has degenerated to just that...senseless.

All in FAVOR vote "YAY"

All OPPOSED vote "NAY"

----------


## Seeker

If the technique is not ready soon and this topic continues to de-evolve, then perhavs senseless IS the place for it.  Maybe it will even make it into the archives.

----------


## tehownerer

Wow this thread is still alive?  I realized he wouldn&#39;t post it after 3 days.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I doubt he will post till monday and even then he might not, I&#39;m beginning to have my doubts

Personaly I probably would have typed the whole thing out on my phone in one night, yeah it would take along time, might be a pain but it wouldn&#39;t bother me at all.

----------


## dodobird

> If the technique is not ready soon and this topic continues to de-evolve, then perhavs senseless IS the place for it.  Maybe it will even make it into the archives.
> [/b]



how come the last monk in seeker&#39;s signature is so much taller than the others?

----------


## slimslowslider

Who was it that said "I&#39;m sorry this is such a long letter.  I didn&#39;t have time to write a short one."

He did say it was an &#39;easy&#39; technique - so perhaps he&#39;s editing and refining it?  I&#39;m slightly dubious as to how an &#39;easy&#39; technique can take so long to type - something fishy there. And don&#39;t you have internet cafes in the US?  I was working in the middle of the Thar Desert in India during the summer and there were internet cafes all over the place.   

I like this thread for some reason - its become almost Monty Python&#33;   
Anyone know the Cheese Shop Game?  
We could play it while we&#39;re waiting.

I&#39;ll be the shop keeper.

Hello, how can I help you?

----------


## Adanac

> If the technique is not ready soon and this topic continues to de-evolve, then perhavs senseless IS the place for it.  Maybe it will even make it into the archives.
> [/b]



  ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::  _The Archives..._  ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::

----------


## Bonsay

> I like this thread for some reason - its become almost Monty Python&#33;   
> Anyone know the Cheese Shop Game?  
> We could play it while we&#39;re waiting.
> 
> I&#39;ll be the shop keeper.
> 
> Hello, how can I help you?
> [/b]



I don&#39;t know this game, but I&#39;ll play along.
"Hello, I&#39;d like some cheeese..?

----------


## IceMan

hmph, I&#39;m sure I was in the queue before you.
I&#39;d like a pound of senseless cheese please&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

the monk is from the 70&#39;s and is wearing platform shoes

----------


## EternalStarshine

and is desperately seeking... a pound of cheese

...and 95% lucidity

(not that that explains why he&#39;s tall)  :smiley:

----------


## IceMan

do i get my pound of senseless cheese or do we have to move this topic to the Senseless Banter?

----------


## FreeOne

a pound of cheese...gross

----------


## CymekSniper

Stop teasing us please&#33; I go through enough pain with video game release dates&#33;

----------


## Adanac

Let the record show that I now think Malac is full of it&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Let the record show that I now think Malac is full of it&#33;
> [/b]



Sometimes I think your right, I mean a group of 16 testers, were is he going to get them from, why doesn&#39;t he get one of them to post it.

----------


## FreeOne

everyone who keeps raggin on malac needs to take a chill pill. malac doesnt have to give us this info, its not like we paid for  it.  he made one mistake post. big deal lets get back to talkin about the seal lol  :smiley:  haha

----------


## javier__cantu

> Stop teasing us please&#33; I go through enough pain with video game release dates&#33;
> [/b]




hahahaha thats totally true&#33;

----------


## Adanac

I just checked out LD4ALL, (which really does give off some strong _cult_ vibes BTW) and looked at a few of Malac&#39;s posts there. No offense to Malac or anything, but they, ummmm, hmmm, were not that.... great. Definatly makes me not wabnt to trust his credability. Maybe he does have a technique. Just don&#39;t expect it to be 95%. Or legible.

----------


## Malac Reborn

On The Cell
1. I Had To Take Us Constitution Test And Im Sure Other Schools Are Too, Reason Being I Didnt, Couldnt,couldve Post.
2. Some1 Refered To My Post At Ld4all? Hey Jack..s,they Were Tips And Suggestions,not A New Tech Such As Some Super Wild&#33;
3. To Think I Was Piss Not Being Able To Post And Some Ppl Start Whining Calling This Frreee To Soon Be Out Info Of Miiine As Senseless? Hellz Yea Itll Be Senseless To Ppl I Wont Be Giving To... I Will Now Just Post The Puzzle Tech With Info As To Explain What Is To Do And Why But Ill Pm It To Ppl Who Request It That Didnt Insult This *Senseless* Topic.

4. Look At Urselfs ( The Ppl Complaining ) This Shouldnt Make U All Mad, For Merely Being Asked To Wait For Free Info That U Dont Even Have To Know? Theyre Out Making Halo 3, Asking Ppl To Wait But Do Ppl Call It Senseless As They Havemt Played It Yet Nor They Have To Care? (and Yes For The Critics, I Know This Isnt Halo 3)
5. For The Ppl Who Atleast Supported Me, Just Browses Site Etc.. Cont As U R And Thx

----------


## Seeker

OK, that&#39;s enough, locked.  Malac, please PM me a copy.

----------

